# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Simvastatine van 20 naar 40 mg

## malaika66

Al vele jaren gebruik ik voor mijn te hoge cholesterol het medicijn 'simvastatine', 20 mg. Dat gaat goed, geen probleeem. Omdat mijn cholesterol nu gecontroleerd werd kwam ik bij mijn huisarts voor de uitslag. De uitslag was 6.4. Nu schijnt het zo te zijn dat iedereen die nu voor het eerst voornoemd medicijn krijgt voorgeschreven het standaard minimaal 40 mg zal zijn. In verband hiermee moet ik nu ook 40 mg gaan gebruiken, het dubbele derhalve. 
Ik zou graag hierover advies krijgen. Ik ben helemaal niet tegen medicijnen maar het liefst zou ik gewoon die 20mg blijven gebruiken. Mijn vraag is dus, of het verantwoord is om niet die 40 mg te gaan gebruiken. Ik denk zelf dat het niet zo gek is om er nog een jaartje mee door te gaan en dan verder kijken. De laatste keer dat mijn cholesterol gecontroleerd werd was overigens in 
2006, het was toen 5.2.

Alvast dank voor de moeite!

----------


## sietske763

het blijkt dus dat je cholesterol toch is gestegen ondanks de simvastatine(zocor)dus is het logisch dat je een hogere dosering hebt gekregen,
een te hoog cholesterol kan erg gevaarlijk zijn, de vaten gaan dichtslibben en dat kan grote gevolgen hebben, oa hersenbloeding.
wel kan je door goed op je voeding te letten en omega 3 6 te slikken zelf soms iets aan je cholesterol doen.
maar als je het op die manier wil doen, moet je wel overleggen met je arts, hij zal het wel voorschrijven doordat het gestegen is, dus niet voor niets.
zelf heb ik ook 40 mg en de controles blijven goed
succes

----------


## malaika66

Hallo Sietske,

Dank voor je snelle antwoord op mijn vraag! Ik zal er over gaan nadenken! Wel vraag ik mij af waarom het nu standaard is om ipv 20 mg aan iedereen die een verhoogd cholesterol heeft 40 mg voor te schrijven. Ik begrijp wel dat hier over nagedacht zal zijn en dat het niet uit de lucht gegrepen is, maar toch....

Wat mij betreft denk ik inderdaad dat het misschien een te groot risico is om 20 mg te blijven gebruiken.

Nogmaals dank.

hart. groet

----------


## sietske763

hallo malaika,
dat artsen standaard beginnen met 40 mg heb ik nooit meegemaakt, de dosering wordt (bij ons)voorgeschreven nav de hoogte van het cholesterol gehalte.
bv, mijn vaders waarde was iets verhoogd en kreeg 20mg
en de mijne was ruim verhoogd (7.2)en kreeg dus 40 mg.
ach en wat maakt het uit......als je maar een goede waarde hebt met minder risico,s.
je mag trouwens geen grapefruit eten of drinken(even voor de zekerheid, maar ws weet je dat al)
gr

----------


## malaika66

Dag Sietske,

Ja, je hebt gelijk, wat maakt het uiteindelijk uit! Ik heb het gewoon nodig! 

Het klopt dan toch niet wat mij verteld werd dat de standaardwaarde nu 40 mg. is. Jouw vader krijgt ook gewoon 20 mg. Raar he?! Zal toch per huisarts verschillen denk ik.

Ja, klopt, dat wist ik van dat grapefruit.

hart. gr.

----------


## sietske763

miss hebben ze de dosering ondertussen veranderd?
het is nl al een tijd geleden dat ik begonnen ben met zocor.

----------


## malaika66

Kan ook.
Vind je het vervelend als ik de vraag aan je stel of je in de medische sector werkt?

----------


## sietske763

nee hoor,
heb als vpk gewerkt tot een paar jaar geleden(bijna fatale medische misser)en daardoor niet meer kan werken.
hoezo??

----------


## malaika66

Weet ik niet, dacht ik gewoon. En ik weet echt niet wat een vpk is....
Wat erg voor je wat met je gebeurd is zodat je niet meer kunt werken.

----------


## Sjimmie36

vpk staat voor verpleegkundige!

----------


## malaika66

had ik moeten weten..... :Mad:

----------


## sietske763

maar al met al..........
mijn cholesterol was dus veel te hoog bij eerste controle(7.2)
ben toen verder onderzocht en bleek het door mn rookgedrag te komen.
ben toen zo geschrokken dat ik direct gestopt ben met roken.
ik slikte toen al zocor.....weinig.
toen onverwacht lang in ZH gelegen en het was onverwachts(med. misser)dus ze wisten daar niet dat ik ook zocor moest hebben en heb dit dus 1 jaar niet gehad.
mijn cholesterol was behoorlijk gedaald.
dus als je geen pillen wilt;
- niet roken
- alleen gezonde vetten en KH
- omega 3/6/9/ slikken
_ vette vis, zoals haring, regelmatig eten
ik vond dat allemaal wel veel gedoe en slik dan liever een pilletje (tot verbazing en ergenis van anderen)
maar zo zit ik nou eenmaal in elkaar, en dat moet iedereen maar accepteren.
dus later weer aan de zocor, heb nu een chol van 4.8

----------


## malaika66

Konden ze dat zo duidelijk aangeven dat die te hoge chol. door je rookgedrag kwam?! Ik begrijp dat je toentertijd wel al zocor gebruikte. Ik lees nu, ongelooflijk, dat je nadat je een jaar geen zocor had gebruikt je chol. niet omhoog maar juist omlaag was gegaan. Zou de rust (als je die daar al had, dat weet ik natuurlijk niet), ook geen rol hebben gespeeld? Stress is natuurlijk bijna de oorzaak van alle kwalen. 
Maar inderdaad, roken is natuurlijk ook een van de oorzaken van een te hoog chol. 
Bij jou helpt het dus ook om dmv de nodige voorzorgsmaatregelen te nemen je chol. laag blijft. Dat is bij mij niet het geval. Dat is in eerste instantie een aantal maanden uitgeprobeerd maar dat hielp niet. Het is erfelijk, vandaar.
Maar ach, die pillen gebruik ik nu al zo lang en ik heb verder nergens last van.
Nu hoorde ik van mijn dochter, die zit in de zorg, dat je ook last van je lever kunt krijgen. Ik maak me daar geen zorgen over, want elk medicijn heeft bijwerkingen en er is altijd wel iemand die daar last van krijgt. 
Het ging er bij mij eigenlijk alleen maar om dat ik een beetje moeite had met het in een keer verdubbelen van mijn medicijn.

Jouw peil is nu prima hoor, 4.8!!! Geen zorgen verder daarover. En ja, als je kiest voor pillen is dat jouw beslissing!

en ja, haha, regelmatig eten, daar heb ik geen moeite mee.....

----------


## malaika66

mijn pictogrammetje kwam op de verkeerde plaats, had onderaan gemoeten.......

----------


## mlejeune

Ik zie nergens dat er mensen zijn die last hebben van de bijwerkingen van simvastatine. Ik slik maar 10 mg en heb toch verschijnselen als een dof gevoel in mijn hoofd, duizeligheid, gewoon niet lekker voelen. Ik slik meerdere medicijnen voor mijn bloeddruk en kan niet aantonen dat dit middel de boosdoener is. Sprak echter net mijn nicht die 80 mg moest gaan slikken en dezelfde verschijnselen heeft. Ik heb echter goede en minder goede dagen en zoek een oorzaak.
Wie heeft ook last van de bijwerkingen?

----------


## sietske763

ik ben nu al een paar maanden gestopt met statines....
kwam erachter dat die moeheid en spierpijnen en bot pijnen daarvan kwamen.
slik nu 3x dgs omega 3 in een hoge dosering (ook lekker goed voor een gezonde huid)
alle pijnen waren na 3 weken totaal verdwenen.
ga eind deze maand chol laten prikken.
ben zeer benieuwt....daar ik nog steeds wel rook.
wel heb ik mjn voeding drastisch aangepast.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Het is inderdaad bekent dat sommige mensen deze klachten ervan krijgen. Niet prettig, maar goed dat je daarachter gekomen bent. Sterkte.  :Embarrassment:

----------

